# Skill Assesment for ICT Business Development Manager 313112 from Bangaldesh



## abmsharif (May 17, 2014)

I would like to invite everyone who has done their skill assessment for ICT Business Development Manager 313112 willing to migrate to Australia. But this job is not in any state at this moment. But many of us are waiting that this will be again available in max states in June or July 2014 when the list is refreshed.

Any guess if this job criteria will be available or not ?


----------



## arifurrahman (May 6, 2014)

I have received positive outcome from VETASSESS on May 2, 2014.

My Nominated occupation is ICT Business Development Manager (ANZSCO Code 225212).

I believe the occupation is still listed in Southern Australia.

Please see the link below:
www(dot)migration(dot)sa(dot)gov(dot)au/snol_data


I am preparing for the IELTS with a target of 7 in each band.


----------



## abmsharif (May 17, 2014)

I dont think so bhaia. Please check and confirm
Please because I haven't found in any state. BTW are you using any migration firm ? Please let me know.


----------



## arifurrahman (May 6, 2014)

Have you looked into link I gave you? I have just checked again, and It does say that ICT Business Development Manager is in South Australia SNOL, and at the top of the page it says that the list is current as of 16/5/2014.

However, the list also says that there is a special condition for this occupation which I believe is meeting the specified language requirement.

I have also attached a screenshot of the list.

Yes, I am taking help from a migration agency called Bridging West.


You are making me worry here bro!


----------



## abmsharif (May 17, 2014)

Yes thats the main issue, special condition, not clear what that means. Confused a bit. I have registered with eduaid, haven't yet submitted for skill assesment


----------



## arifurrahman (May 6, 2014)

Let's hope for the best.


----------



## abmsharif (May 17, 2014)

Bhaia can i talk directly with you, that might help both of us.


----------



## abmsharif (May 17, 2014)

Here is the meaning of special conditions apply

Immigration SA is able to offer a limited number of nominations for occupations that appear as “Special Conditions Apply” on the State Occupation List. Planning levels apply to all “Special Conditions Apply” occupations and availability is subject to change.

The "Special Conditions Apply" policy acknowledges the commitment made by qualified skilled graduates who reside and work in SA.

Applicants must have a positive General Skilled Migration Skills Assessment in their nominated occupation and field of study in South Australia.

If any of the applicant’s studies were undertaken outside of South Australia, a minimum of 50% of their qualification must have been completed in South Australia.

South Australian international graduates currently residing in South Australia, interstate or offshore

South Australian international graduates must meet all state nomination requirements, as well as requirements 6.1 and either 6.2 or 6.3 depending on the qualification completed.

Occupations listed as “Special Conditions Apply” are available to:

6.1 South Australian (SA) international graduates who studied at a South Australian institution. Applicants must have completed a CRICOS registered qualification in South Australia with a minimum duration of one academic year (CRICOS registered for a minimum of 46 weeks)

6.1.1 Applicants currently residing in South Australia must have completed a Higher Education or Vocational Education and Training (VET) qualification in South Australia.

OR

6.1.2 Applicants currently residing offshore or interstate must have completed a Higher Education qualification (Bachelor Degree or higher) in South Australia.

Documents required: A copy of the academic transcript and a letter of completion from the institution.

6.2 Graduates with a Higher Education Advanced Diploma, Bachelor Degree or higher, must meet one of the following:

6.2.1 Currently working in a skilled occupation (minimum 30 hours per week) in South Australia. The skilled occupation must be ANZSCO level 1 to 4 and listed on the State Nominated Occupation Lists.

OR

6.2.2 Have met the general work experience requirement as per nomination criteria 7. If an applicant is claiming Australian work experience, 50% of this must be South Australian work experience.

Documents required for work experience: A letter from the employer confirming commencement date, job title, duties and tasks, salary and number of hours worked per week.

Consideration will be given to applicants (currently residing in South Australia) who are a PhD or Masters by Research SA graduates who don’t meet work experience requirement 6.2.1 or 6.2.2. To be considered, applicants must have an IELTS of 7.0 in each band score or 7.5 overall.

6.3 Graduates with a VET Diploma or Certificate must be currently working in a skilled occupation (minimum 30 hours per week) in South Australia. The skilled occupation must be ANZSCO level 1 to 4 and listed on the State Nominated Occupation Lists. Priority will be given to applicants based on length of employment in South Australia.

Documents required for work experience: A letter from the employer confirming commencement date, job title, duties and tasks, salary and number of hours worked per week.


----------



## arifurrahman (May 6, 2014)

I have emailed my agent. I will let you know as soon as I hear from him.


----------



## abmsharif (May 17, 2014)

Bhaia please waiting


----------



## abmsharif (May 17, 2014)

Lets talk bhaia


----------



## abmsharif (May 17, 2014)

my email id is [email protected]


----------



## arifurrahman (May 6, 2014)

I am in the middle of something now. I will contact you as soon as I get free.


----------



## abmsharif (May 17, 2014)

thanks


----------



## abmsharif (May 17, 2014)

Bhaia still waiting

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## abmsharif (May 17, 2014)

Any updates ? Will this category stay ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

